# modifier for smoking cessation codes?



## anggand@aol.com (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anybody know if Medicare requires a modifier on the G0436 and g0437 when billing?? Please help


----------



## ajimenez54 (Feb 21, 2011)

I do not think so, but I could be wrong.  I have never encountered a problem.


----------



## anggand@aol.com (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------

